# The Snail



## okiedave (Dec 19, 2016)

A snail was crawling along one day, minding his own business when, POOF a fairy godmother appeared. "You've always been a good little snail. I've been authorized to grant you three wishes."

The snail quickly requests a meadow all his own. No farmer would crush him with a tractor, it'd be his meadow.

Second wish; A nice stream through the middle, he could get a nice drink, and lay in the cool wet along its edge.

Third wish, he thought for a long time. Finally, he said: "Have you ever heard of a Datsun 280Z?"

She: "Yes?"

He: "I want one of those, but I want mine to be a 280S"

She: "Why?"

He: "When I go cruising by, I want all my friends to look up and point. They'll say: "Look at that S car go!"


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 31, 2016)

Ooooh.  Thats bad.  Funny though.

Gary


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 13, 2017)

OD,  Thats bad LOL


----------

